# Hairdresser - Rent A Chair



## Dom (12 Feb 2008)

Could anyone out there point me in the right direction on what way to go on renting out a chair in a hairdressing business. What are the vat implications? Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Feb 2008)

You mean you want to rent one out for your own use or you own a business and want to rent a chair out to somebody else?


----------



## murphaph (12 Feb 2008)

This area of business intrigues me.

I hear it's very popular these days but how does (for example) insurance work? Does each barber have his own public liability cover? 

Do they have standard leases like someone renting a unit/house from you? (ie, if they have the chair more than 5 years are they entitled to a 21 year lease etc.?)


----------



## Dom (14 Feb 2008)

Club Man, one owns a business and wants to rent out a chair. I see there was a case in the UK whereby the revenue made a statement (Kieran Mullin Ltd) but i can't dig out any information about the procedure in Ireland.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2008)

A statement about what?!


----------



## Furze (14 Feb 2008)

Thread caught my eye as my daughter is interested in a career as a hairdresser.

[broken link removed]

I may be wrong and I'm sure Clubman will correct me if so; that VAT law is standardised throughout the EU and thus the Irish position would not run contary to the UK ruling.


----------



## Dom (15 Feb 2008)

"The case revolved around whether 45 self employed hairdressers who operated via a chain of hair salons run by Kieran Mullin Ltd were in fact supplying services to their client or to the chain of salons? If, as the chain contended, it was the former then the chain was not responsible for accounting for VAT on the services supplied to the client. If it was the latter then the chain was, in effect, supplying the service to the client and should account for VAT on those sales."
If you googled Kirean Mullin Ltd Shout99 you will get a detailed account on the above. 
How does the findings here relate to the Irish equivalent?


----------

